# The Last Days by Steven Smith (Tree of Life Trilogy)



## Steve S (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello,

 I am delighted to announce that 'The Last Days', the final instalment of the epic fantasy trilogy 'The Tree of Life', is now available.

'The Last Days' follows the previous books ('The Map of the Known World' and 'The Ordeal of Fire') and concludes the adventures of Elowen Aubyn. 

 The pdf ebook version (£0.99 / $1.60) and the paperback (£10.99 / $18.21) are both available from my storefront (http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/stevensmith_book).  An EPUB ebook will be available shortly after Christmas.

The first two books in the series are also available from my storefront - the pdf ebook version of 'The Map of the Known World' can be downloaded for FREE.

Regards

Steven Smith


----------



## Steve S (Jan 26, 2013)

Just an update on the 'Tree of Life' saga - all three books are now available in Kindle version:

The Map of the Known World
The Ordeal of Fire
The Last Days

Regards

Steven Smith


----------

